# Hold on to your hat



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

Some of the biggest blues in 30 years will soon leave the Ches. Bay and will reek havok on you guys down there in "Carol Liner".
The commercials are so loaded down with them that I'm sure the price is falling like a rock.
When you see those Specks swimming right out of the water, you'll know whats happening!!


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Maybe I can see them from the LIP...the R


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Yeap,heard some of the OI boys got in em a while back near Duck Pier..


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

DD, the boats up here off Cape Henry have been catchin em steady for a week or more. Some even being picked up inside the mouth of the bay. The past coupla years it's only been a one or two day thing.

R, you should stand a good shot!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

*It Sure Would Be Nice*

If once they hit the beach down south, we get the heads up...


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Agreed Dr Bubba......now iffn I can get this shoppin' done and stay outta the scotch(man,I don't rebound at all anymore )....the R


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

*Safety hint*

With these kind of fish remember to switch to single hooks on your lures, better yet flatten the barbs. We've had several people show up at the ER with hooks imbeded, and thats after they've managed to get loose from the thrashing fish. There's not much thats worse than being hooked to a large mad Bluefish.
Some of these fish are 15-20 lbs.


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

I am looking forward to it. I hope they make it down as far as OI or Coquina for New Years, that way I can make a weekend of it.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

French said:


> I am looking forward to it. I hope they make it down as far as OI or Coquina for New Years, that way I can make a weekend of it.



Yeap,I hope that's a far south as they get.. I like my specks and pups too much ta have em gettin pushed on the beach by a bunch a mad hungry paranas... I'll gladly make the drive to OI or Pea Island ta catchem,if they'll just stay there...


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I seem to remember someone else on the beach last Jan. 1 in the blitz of the Big Blues of 06  wouldn't hurt my feelns a tad bit to be back into them again this year. Kenny weren't we talkn then about how long it had been for us old timers and beach blitzes of the BIG Blues,,, as I like to say Dang my kids are gettn old,, ya know I ain't.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Drumdum said:


> Yeap,I hope that's a far south as they get.. I like my specks and pups too much ta have em gettin pushed on the beach by a bunch a mad hungry paranas... I'll gladly make the drive to OI or Pea Island ta catchem,if they'll just stay there...


roger that!


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

At my desk I have a fishing encyclopedia from 1910. In it, there are records of big blues coming and going every 30 years, regardless of fishing pressure.

I've said it before and I'll say it again: they are due a for a return. Bring on the hateful saltwater piranha!


----------



## aardvarkgraphix (Sep 30, 2005)

*When and where????*

I love the blue fishing, only been able to get in on it off the piers in South Carolina. Live in NC but honestly have never fished here before in the saltwater. Grew up with my Dad fishing the SC coast and just never stayed here to fish. Have lived in NC all of my life and just have never made it, now that is BAD I know. BUT (and we ALL know what that means) I just think that for the first time somewhere it is nice to have someone that kind of knows what is going on to show you some pointers. Where, what to use you know the important STUFF! ANY Help would be appreciated, I may be able to get off from the firee station for a few days, maybe to get a hook or TWELVE wet.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

sand flea said:


> At my desk I have a fishing encyclopedia from 1910. In it, there are records of big blues coming and going every 30 years, regardless of fishing pressure.
> 
> I've said it before and I'll say it again: they are due a for a return. Bring on the hateful saltwater piranha!


 I know it's comin whether I want it or not,hate to see it with pups doing so well now,coupled with eight and a half lb specks hanging in the surf though...  
BTW,thanks fer da spellcheck on PIRANHA..


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

*Very Blue*

Hopefully Omega will have missed enough food so as the blues will come inshore.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Drumdum said:


> I know it's comin whether I want it or not,hate to see it with pups doing so well now,coupled with eight and a half lb specks hanging in the surf though...


Hehe. Every time I talk about wanting the blues to come back, speck fishermen look at me like they're considering popping me in the mouth.


----------



## BaitWaster (Jan 8, 2004)

sand flea said:


> Hehe. Every time I talk about wanting the blues to come back, speck fishermen look at me like they're considering popping me in the mouth.


And for good cause.  

The most fun with big blues is finding something they won't bite.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

BaitWaster said:


> And for good cause.
> 
> The most fun with big blues is finding something they won't bite.


 Anyone that thought they were gone ain't fished one of the wrecks off Hatteras in the springtime,have they Bernie???


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

those things were all over the place for us this spring, even way back up in the creeks. they're a hell of a surprise when you're expecting trout or flounder.

i'm still kickin myself for driving right past that blitz of 'em last new years eve at pea island...:--|


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

uncdub13 said:


> those things were all over the place for us this spring, even way back up in the creeks. they're a hell of a surprise when you're expecting trout or flounder.
> 
> i'm still kickin myself for driving right past that blitz of 'em last new years eve at pea island...:--|


Glad I wasnt the only idiot on the island then


----------



## BaitWaster (Jan 8, 2004)

Drumdum said:


> Anyone that thought they were gone ain't fished one of the wrecks off Hatteras in the springtime,have they Bernie???


Nope. Worse than dogsharks about eating anything in sight 

They've been lurking offshore for several years. I have a bad feeling about this year.


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

*hope they stay there!*

I like them trouts with the spots. nother warm winter and no big blues I think we might have a new state record spec! -good fishin - glenn


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Cmon Carolina!! Get the chompers that we left for ya.


----------

